# cacher  liste envoie adresse mail sous thunderbird



## cheepp (19 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir,

La question se trouve dans l'intitulé, comment cacher lors d'un envoi groupé les adresses mail, afin que aucune personne ne puisse lire les coordonnées des autres?
Je pense que vous avez la réponse.
Bonsoir et merci à tous
Cheepp


----------



## DomBon (19 Janvier 2009)

et en déroulant la petite flèche noire à gauche de "Pour" (...adresse du destinataire) ?


----------



## cheepp (20 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

Oui j'ai vu il y a copie cachée,est ce là que je dois rentrer ma liste de diffusion?
Merci

Cheepp


----------



## cheepp (20 Janvier 2009)

DomBon a dit:


> et en déroulant la petite flèche noire à gauche de "Pour" (...adresse du destinataire) ?




Oui mais ça n'a pas l'air automatique, à chaque adresse rentrée je dois cliqué sur copie cachée, s'il y en a beaucoup comment tu peux faire pour être rapide. A moins que je me goure.

Salutations

André


----------



## DomBon (20 Janvier 2009)

- cas où c'est un envoi occasionnel : il suffit de faire une sélection multiple (en laissant la touche pomme appuyée) puis un clic droit et hop "ajouter au champ copie cachée à"

- dans le cas où tu fais régulièrement un envoi aux mêmes personnes, il convient de créer une liste de diffusion (ouvrir le carnet d'adresses et fichier --> nouveau --> liste de diffusion) et tu glisses avec la souris les noms des destinataires ; ensuite dans ton message tu sélectionnes cette liste comme destinataire et un petit coup de "copie cachée à"

cela te convient-il ?


----------



## cheepp (20 Janvier 2009)

DomBon a dit:


> - cas où c'est un envoi occasionnel : il suffit de faire une sélection multiple (en laissant la touche pomme appuyée) puis un clic droit et hop "ajouter au champ copie cachée à"
> 
> - dans le cas où tu fais régulièrement un envoi aux mêmes personnes, il convient de créer une liste de diffusion (ouvrir le carnet d'adresses et fichier --> nouveau --> liste de diffusion) et tu glisses avec la souris les noms des destinataires ; ensuite dans ton message tu sélectionnes cette liste comme destinataire et un petit coup de "copie cachée à"
> 
> cela te convient-il ?



Oui merci beaucoup ça a l'air de bien fonctionner, j'enverrais une liste demain.
Super site et super mec sympa.
Amitiés et bonne nuit.
Cheep


----------

